# FairShare Plus becomes CLUB WYNDHAM Plus



## Bill4728 (Mar 17, 2009)

It appears that Wyndham is changing the name of it's Fairshare plus program to CLUB WYNDHAM.



			
				wyndham vacations said:
			
		

> A New Community Designed With You In Mind
> 
> CLUB WYNDHAM
> Time and again, when we have asked you, our owners, what about your vacation ownership holds special meaning for you, one answer has remained true: a sense of community. With that desire in mind, it is a pleasure to welcome you to CLUB WYNDHAM, a community of Wyndham Vacation Resort owners within FairShare Plus, who share an appreciation for a unique style of vacationing. As a part of the CLUB WYNDHAM community, you will continue to have the flexibility to choose just the right vacation product for you and your family.
> ...


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 17, 2009)

Sound liked that they are following Diamond International.  DRI has The Club and the point system.


----------



## jdb0822 (Mar 17, 2009)

oh, I better sign up for an owner update fast so I can properly learn all about the new "club".


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 17, 2009)

Surely there are some "member enhancements" accompanying this major announcement???  Like maybe a 20% drop in last minute rentals (which were going unclaimed anyway) accompanied by a sliding reservation fee that increases with  the number of units booked per year?  Or creation of service charges for each call to the reservations center or for making more than three reservations per year???


----------



## Tia (Mar 18, 2009)

All written in disappearing ink too?


----------

